# Any meetings near Silver Spring MD?



## CSRDesigns (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey all, I have from Sat(7/14/07) to next Wend. (7/18/07) off and am looking to relax and go out to take some pictures.  If anyone is in my area (MD, 20905) and wants to go out to take some pictures just PM and lets get together.  I love photographing people.  So if you know of someplace where interesting people/subjects are lets go.  Also there is a park near my house where a beaver lives, the beaver will literally get within 10 feet of the bank, it will swim up (more so when a dog is present) and smack its tail on the surface of the water to scare you off, its really cool (havent gotten any good pictures yet but i hope to in the future). So if anyone would like to set up and try to "shoot" the beaver just let me know   okay I hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 14, 2007)

Im stusk aboard this ship till wednasday. Then shore leave for two weeks 18th till end of mounth. No luck. Would like to see a meet up in our area this summer tho. Im about 2 hour south of DC . The other end of the Potomac River.


----------

